# 1964  Spaceliner



## moparpaul (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello to all,

Just signed up so this is first posting... I have been restoring a 1964 Spaceliner for the past year and half and find it to be a great hobby and far beats an old car both in finding parts and cost...ya, cost. Anyway, I would like to know if there are some of you that may have delt with the Spaceliners and would answer some questions.

Mine has the metalic red paint and I would like to know what paint you have used to get as close to the OEM color of the Spaceliner.

Has anyone rebuilt the Bendix Kickback hub and if so, would it be possible to send you mine for a rebuild?

As I get more involved with this Forum, I well download pictures of my Spaceliner.

Thanks,

Moparpaul


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't help you with the paint,but I'll be glad to help with the hub.PM sent.

Pat


----------

